# 60's and older still doing Jujutsu



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 17, 2003)

How many people know of people still in there 60's or older doing Jujutsu. I know Helio Gracie still is. I don't mean just teach class or go to testings. I mean gets out on the floor plays uki as much as tori. Does every thing associated with Jujutsu, throws, locks, ground game etc.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 17, 2003)

I think some of the other Gracie's are up there.  Isn't Carlson Gracie Sr. over 60?  

Duke Moore, the founder of Zen Budokai Aiki-Jujitsu was an active instructor well into his late 80's.  He passed away earlier this year in his early 90's.


----------



## old_sempai (Aug 14, 2003)

but the last time I saw Helio Gracie was about 4 or 5 years ago at a Training School in Dingmans Ferry Pa.  and he appeared to be a bit infirmed and not walking or moving that well, and appeared to be showing his age.  

:asian: :asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 31, 2003)

Helio Gracie i like to see some one try to take his wallet and watch him beat the crap out of them LOL :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

My BJJ instructor was in Brazil this summer and says he still gets right down and demonstrates and that he's tough! In fact I asked a question in class a few weeks ago and he answered "Someone asked that while I was in Brazil, and Helio Gracie said..." Talk about getting it from the source!


----------

